# Torpedo Bottle/Holder; Pontail Cologne, Whale Oil Can...etc!



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey all, I thought I would post some of the cool acquisitions for this week, most courtesy of my friends Mike and Dana in AZ!

 First off was this cool little torpedo bottle for which Mike welded together a neat holder!


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the other side of the bottle:


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

While I don't collect perfume or cologne bottles per say, when I saw this one for $4.00 I grabbed it, as it appears to be pretty early, and looks to have a pontail mark on the bottom and the entire "neck" is applied as there are no seams.  The only info I could find on this brand was here:
http://www.italymag.co.uk/italy/piedmont/row-over-eau-de-cologne-settled
 If anyone has better idea of a date for this bottle or more history it would be appreciated:


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the bottom:


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nifty little bottle holder there,if i were you i would find some of those felt stick ons for any metal edge that might rub your bottle.What is embossed on bottle?


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

Applied neck?


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the Whale Oil? Can:


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  crozet86
> 
> Nifty little bottle holder there,if i were you i would find some of those felt stick ons for any metal edge that might rub your bottle.What is embossed on bottle?


 
 Good idea on the felt, as I have some of those.

 The bottle says:

 Meadowcroft & Law
 Chemists
 Blackburn

 Then the back side has a picture of a hand pump with Trade on one side and Mark on the other
 Then the word Street at the bottom.


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice cologne to you made some very nice additions to your collection.


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the Whale Oil? Can:


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

It really is a Jar surrounded by a metal sleeve:


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

Has two small viewing ports through the metal on the back so you can see the oil level in the jar:


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

Some SCA? urinals!!![]


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

And finally a small Dead Stuck for Bugs that can now keep the larger one company...a funny bottle!


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  crozet86
> 
> Very nice cologne to you made some very nice additions to your collection.


 
 Thanks it was a great week, too bad I did not dig any of these myself[]


----------



## Clam (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like the poor guy is in jail..........


----------

